# Fobbed off by social worker



## debodun (May 5, 2016)

A social worker was a guest speaker at out last local senior's club meeting (let's call her Ann). She was there to let us know what programs and services were available to local seniors. One of the services offered was help with finding suitable housing.

I have posted before on this forum what a pain the house I am now living in is for me. It's a 2500 sq ft brick Victorian. It needs constant indoor and outdoor maintenance which is getting more and more difficult for me. I spoke with Ann after the presentation and told her of my situation. She gave me a business card of the advisor that deals with that aspect of senior living.

I made a follow-up contact with them (let's call her Barb). After explaining to Barb what my situation was, the first thing she said to me was, "Do you have any family or relatives that can help you?" Now what is the purpose of having these services if they are only going to dump the whole thing back on you? Wouldn't it figure that if I had anyone to help me I wouldn't have to ask for help?

The second thing she asked me was what my monthly income was. When I told her around $5100, there was a long silence. When she spoke again it was a long "Ooooohhhhh..." and she seemed even less enthusiastic about helping me. 

When Ann spoke at the club, I told her that I didn't qualify for many programs because of my income. She said "You be surprised what's available." The bottom line is that Barb said she would send me info by email on what housing I would qualify for. This was 4 days ago and I've received nothing. What do you think will happen? Any other opinions?


----------



## Kitties (May 5, 2016)

debodun, I know that house must be an absolute burden to you. And you have mentioned it's not up to code for selling. But isn't there any way you can sell the place? I know in California there are requirements like strapping the water heater to the wall. But houses are still sold in less than great shape and people buy them.

What would you have to do to sell the house?


----------



## Lon (May 5, 2016)

Hire a competent builder to do what ever is necessary to make the place suitable for selling and agree to pay him for his work by paying him a percentage of the sale price. Get this albatross off your neck.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 5, 2016)

Sorry those social workers were so rude to you.  I've had the same experience with a social worker I see.  She makes me not even want to see her.  IMHO there aren't many good ones left.  They sure gave you the run-around.


----------



## Guitarist (May 5, 2016)

Contact Barb again and tell her you never got the info.  Make it sound like it's your server's fault, not hers.  Then look at their website and see what info is there that you can use.  

I feel your frustration.  I spent my first year here trying to contact local agencies and get somewhere with them.  If a live person even eventually answered the phone, there still wasn't much on offer.  I did manage to get a free landline phone, and food stamps, and membership at a local low-cost clinic, but it was like pulling teeth to get every single thing, the people begrudged me their time and help, and none of what I got turned out to be very good in the end -- crappy clinic, crappy (but kind) doctor, etc.  

One of those situations where you definitely get what you pay for.


----------



## Butterfly (May 5, 2016)

Debodun, you are probably WAAY over the income limits for most services.  Here, the income limit is about $1,100 per month for a single senior.  Almost all services are geared to low and very low income folks.  My sister is just a smidge over the income limit, and she is disabled, and she didn't qualify for any help at all.  All this stuff varies state by state, though, and it might be different where you live.  Here there is a program that helps seniors fix up their house if they can't afford to do so, but again, it's for low and very low income folks.


----------



## Guitarist (May 5, 2016)

Lon said:


> Hire a competent builder to do what ever is necessary to make the place suitable for selling and agree to pay him for his work by paying him a percentage of the sale price. Get this albatross off your neck.



This sounds like a great idea to me, debodun.  Or contact one of those companies that specialize in buying houses that are in bad shape, fixing them up, and selling them on.  

With your income you should be able to afford a very nice apartment and have plenty left over to pay the utilities and for other necessities.  

This page about a NY health insurance program called EPIC says to qualify a senior must be 65 or older and have an income below $75,000 if single.  https://www.health.ny.gov/health_care/epic/eligibility.htm

So it sounds like you would qualify for EPIC by income.  So maybe you could also qualify to get some help with your house.


----------



## debodun (May 6, 2016)

Butterfly said:


> Debodun, you are probably WAAY over the income limits for most services.



I surmised that even before I made the call. 

I had a well-paying scientific research job and even though I'm retired, my pension pays 85% of my last working year's salary + COLAs. Now added to this is my SSI. When I talked to Ann at the meeting, I said that for me to try and apply for any assistance was like Donald Trump applying for welfare. That elicited a few sniggers from the audience. I added that even though I have money doesn't mean I want to spend it all on fixing up a house to sell to someone else who might come in and rip it out and put in what they want. 

Maybe many seniors, myself included, go around crying "poor" when they are rolling in it.

I guess all I can do is ask.


----------



## Cookie (May 6, 2016)

Deb, I think the social worker's job is helping those who have very little money.  If you would like some information on housing options, you might consider talking to a real estate agent or hire a consultant to find out what your best options are, or do some online research.


----------



## Kitties (May 6, 2016)

Couldn't you sell it to some flipper and let them do the work?

Can I ask if you have any emotional tie to this house? I know it was your parents. It can be harder to sell due to that. There has to be a way to sell it even is less than great condition.


----------



## debodun (May 6, 2016)

Kitties said:


> Can I ask if you have any emotional tie to this house?



Not at all. I am anxious to sell it, but I have to start cleaning it out - the contents are what's the hangup for me. I don't have enough "high end" items for an estate seller or auctioneer to be interested and having my own sales is hard work for what little I sell.


----------



## Kitties (May 6, 2016)

I can understand. And your yard sales look so nice. I'm glad you don't have the emotional attachment. That helps. Sell with furniture. Get rid of the small stuff. 

It's a neat historic house. I see someone young with energy buying that place, like a young couple. I'd certainly start looking into selling. Have you had the place assessed by a realtor or a property flipper?

Do you have a thrift store in the area that benefits animals? Getting rid of things is easier when I know they go to our PAWS thrift and benefit the animals. The place is all volunteer run so their overhead is only the store.

Keep us posted. You seem like a nice lady and I'd like to see you get out from under this house.


----------



## debodun (May 6, 2016)

Kitties said:


> Have you had the place assessed by a realtor or a property flipper?



Yes and the consensus of opinion is that I'd have to invest a minimum of $100K to fix it up into what they deem "saleable condition" before they would even consider putting it on the market. I think these young realtors are used to selling modern condos and can't relate to Victorian style.



Kitties said:


> Do you have a thrift store in the area that benefits animals?


Not to my knowledge.


----------



## Guitarist (May 6, 2016)

Check this out, debodun.

http://www.webuyuglyhouses.com/


----------



## Kitties (May 7, 2016)

I've been thinking about your situation. Regarding the real estate agents, were they a big name real estate company? Do you have any local independent real estate offices you could look into. Tell them honestly you have an old but charming large home in need of repair. It's obviously livable as you live in it.

Have you done any research online. Maybe google how to sell a house 'as is' or something like that. Search online for people who buy houses to flip in your area if any.


----------



## Wrigley's (May 7, 2016)

Kitties said:


> I've been thinking about your situation. Regarding the real estate agents, were they a big name real estate company? Do you have any local independent real estate offices you could look into. Tell them honestly you have an old but charming large home in need of repair. It's obviously livable as you live in it.
> 
> Have you done any research online. Maybe google how to sell a house 'as is' or something like that. Search online for people who buy houses to flip in your area if any.



Deboden has mentioned before that the house isn't up to code on a couple of crucial issues...electrical and plumbing, if I remember. She's unable to sell until those things are up to code. It's like in Calif when, no matter what, you can't sell your car unless the registration is current and it passes a smog test. Can't even give it away. You can donate it to a charity, though. 

Deboden could probably donate her house - to a church, a school, a hospital, parks services, senior services. All she'd get is a one-time tax deduction though.


----------



## Kitties (May 8, 2016)

I don't know if there are house flippers in the area, but even with those issues, if sold cheap enough someone couldn't buy it. Unless as you say it's an actual law.

Can't a car be sold even without smog if someone states it's going to be non operational. Also I know smog stops past a certain age of the car for example a car made earlier than whatever year. 

I just think there has to be a way around this. Sell for the value of the land only. Something.


----------



## Wrigley's (May 8, 2016)

Kitties said:


> Can't a car be sold even without smog if someone states it's going to be non operational. Also I know smog stops past a certain age of the car for example a car made earlier than whatever year.



There are two ways to get around the smog requirement, one being to get your vehicle certified as classic or historical, and/or to be used in parades and exhibitions only.
Though there is an age limit on smog certificate requirements, when you register your older car the DMV may still request a smog cert. And you have no choice but to get one, or register the car as non-operational. Which means you risk losing it if you drive it.


----------



## LogicsHere (May 18, 2016)

EPIC is strictly a NY only prescription program for low income seniors which works with Medicare Part D.  It has two programs, one for the low income senior and then one for higher incomes which is a Fee Deductible plan.  Not sure if original poster is from NY.


----------



## Big Horn (Oct 13, 2017)

I'd be talking to real estate brokers.  You'll find one who's interested in listing it and who seems to love money.  See what happens.

Whatever you do, do not under any circumstances sell your house to anyone offering to buy dumps.  You'll take a serous beating.

Do not look for help from charity or government.  It's your house and your responsibility.


----------



## AZ Jim (Oct 13, 2017)

I don't say this to be rude but when you make $61,200 per year you are doing pretty good by today's standards.  You make more than those social workers who deal with really financially hurting people.  I agree with the others.  Get a home inspection, estimate to bring up to legal requirements to sell and break free of it.


----------



## nvtribefan (Oct 13, 2017)

I think you are very fortunate to have such a substantial retirement income.  Maybe Barb didn't send you anything because you don't qualify for subsidized housing in your community.  You wouldn't here with an annual income over 60K.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Oct 14, 2017)

"I added that even though I have money doesn't mean I want to spend it all on fixing up a house to sell to someone else who might come in and rip it out and put in what they want. 

 Maybe many seniors, myself included, go around crying "poor" when they are rolling in it."

Wherever on earth did you get the notion that some sort of "senior service" would or should "help" you? There are old folks who are homeless. There are old folks who can't afford their meds. There are old folks who can't afford enough groceries to maintain a reasonable diet. And there are old folks who've had to give up their homes because they couldn't afford to pay the taxes on it.

Our taxes supporting services and the charities that help the elderly are designed to help those who NEED help. If it will cost too much to even bring the house up to code, then don't throw good money after bad. Unload it. So you won't make any money on it. So? You have enough (and probably then some) for your needs.

If you'd spent as much time maintaining it from the minute you inherited it as you've spent stewing about its condition since then, it wouldn't be in the shape it's in now.

Sounds like a first-world problem to me. Find a place that suits you and move in. Donate the house to the city. Take the tax deduction. If that's not possible, then spend the money to have it razed and sell the vacant lot.


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 14, 2017)

Good posts from AZJ, nvtribefan, & ESPECIALLY GeorgiaXplant.
:clap:  Bravo!

debodun, I realize this is an older thread, but it's way past time for you to do a reality check.


----------



## Smiling Jane (Oct 14, 2017)

Do you have to do everything at one time? Why not get a contractor who understands what's going on? The contractor can hire people to do what absolutely has to be done and then move on to other parts of the project as you can afford to do the work. Ask around and find someone reliable who isn't going to gouge you.

I'm not surprised social workers are "fobbing you off." Their work is with genuinely needy people, and it doesn't sound like you fit into that category. You have plenty of income but it sounds like you don't know how to go about doing what needs to be done.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Oct 14, 2017)

Yes, it's a thread that's more than a year old. The bragplaints about the house started long before the first post about it in the "Retirement" section.

Deb, you're going to lose money. Accept that fact, and unload the house before you don't have a dime left.


----------



## tnthomas (Oct 14, 2017)

debodun said:


> Yes and the consensus of opinion is that I'd have to invest a minimum of $100K to fix it up into what they deem "saleable condition" before they would even consider putting it on the market. I think these young realtors are used to selling modern condos and can't relate to Victorian style.
> 
> 
> Not to my knowledge.




Those  realtors advising such an "investment" would *not* be having your best interests at heart, but only their potential commission.     Fixer-uppers sell very well, usually quickly snapped up by speculators looking to turn a profit.


----------



## helenbacque (Oct 14, 2017)

I've always done the care and maintenance of my own belongings myself EXCEPT when it was something that I was either unable or unwilling to do.  Then I *HIRE* it done.  I find a reputable company, one that is licensed, insured and with good references, get the work done and then pay the bill.

If your house has deteriorated to the point that it is unsafe to live in, it's obvious this has not been done.  Small maintenance issues that are ignored don't go away, they just eventually become large issues.  

If I were in your situation I would find myself a small house, condo or apartment where I could be comfortable.  Choose suitable furnishings from the home or buy new and move in.  Then find a reputable contractor (see above) and hire him to empty the house and re-hab it.   No re-decorating, just bring it up to code so that it is salable.   

I'd then get responsible help (or hire a professional appraiser) to determine a value and put up a nice large sign in the yard _"For Sale by Owner, AS IS"_ or hire a small, independent realtor to deal with the selling under the same conditions.  Unless the house is in an extremely undesirable neighborhood, there will be a quick sale.  

With your income, you no doubt have savings but if not, talk to your banker about a mortgage using the house as collateral and to be re-paid upon sale.


----------



## NancyNGA (Oct 14, 2017)

It's *very* hard to make big decisions like this, if you've never had any experience, and if you have to arrange everything on your own.   I used to know the feeling well, folks.  I still know the feeling.


----------



## Buckeye (Oct 14, 2017)

Not that I am suggesting you do this, but it crossed my mind that this problem could be fixed with a match, or maybe, with the old wiring, an electrical fire.  Stranger things have happened.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 14, 2017)

IMO the best way to deal with the house is to approach the best realtor in town and ask them to list it and sell it as is, then move on to a comfortable small home or apartment.

The discussion with the social worker struck a chord with me.  I have a good income and assets, I'm not looking for any financial assistance but I do have times when I would like access to some of the same information and services that are often available to low income seniors.  I would like to see the current system made available to all seniors and use some type of a sliding scale or means test to decide how much a person pays for the various services.  I would be happy to pay market rates for a senior apartment, nutrition site, shopping bus, etc...

Good luck, Deb!


----------



## nvtribefan (Oct 14, 2017)

Hoot N Annie said:


> Not that I am suggesting you do this, but it crossed my mind that this problem could be fixed with a match, or maybe, with the old wiring, an electrical fire.  Stranger things have happened.



I know you're kidding, Hoot, but from what Deb has said about her place, I'm surprised this hasn't already happened.  And I would be very afraid to sleep there.


----------

